# gaggia classic - is aluminium boiler ok compared to brass?



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

comparing a few machines and the Silvia and Classic both seem to be very praised machines.

Classic is £200 cheaper but the only concern I have is the aluminium boiler. I've heard this is prone to corrosion (as it's coupled to the brass brew head) particularly in soft water areas, which I live in. Anyone have any experience of this either way?

Also, other than the boiler, the Gaggia classic seems to pretty much match the Silvia (except for frothing) but is a heck of a lot cheaper. Are there any significant differences in performance?

thanks


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've had a Gaggia Classic for a few years now and think it's great. I descale it about every 3/4 months, and backflush it about once a month (I only make one espresso a day on it) and i've had no problems. The only other thing i've done it replace the gasket around the group head as it was getting a bit stiff. Are you getting a decent grinder to go with it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a number of Gaggia Classics and lend them out. Oldest is 6+ years old and still going strong.

Never had any boiler issues (touch wood)

I also have a Gaggia (mid 90's) that is still running well. No boiler issues with that either. Can't see it dying anytime soon.

Regularly descale, use filtered water and keep up with maintenance and all will be fine.

If you get the Rancilio Stream Wand mod (just over £30) then the steaming is pretty good on a Classic. When you temp surf you get consistent steam pressure, more than enough for 4 coffee's


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Regularly descale, use filtered water and keep up with maintenance and all will be fine.


On the subject of descaling, is it a problem to use citric acid descaler? I have heard there issues of corrosion with aluminium and citric acid. I have got hold of some tartaric acid (essentially same this as Puly Caff Baby) to descale my Classic.



Glenn said:


> If you get the Rancilio Stream Wand mod (just over £30) then the steaming is pretty good on a Classic.


I have found Drury to be the cheapest for the upgrade at only £19 + P&P


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, using Citric Acid will aid the corrosion of the aluminium boiler.

Tartaric acid is recommended.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Osh said:


> I have found Drury to be the cheapest for the upgrade at only £19 + P&P


As far as I am aware the V3 steam wand will not fit (which is also the more expensive option on the page)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

^ Experimental Dermatology, January 2003, supplemental.As of 2009, lenders and banks can no longer order appraisals directly from the appraiser if the loan is backed by Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac. discount make up Some of the other peers of this brand are Too Faced Cosmetics, Estee Lauder Cosmetics, Benefit Cosmetics, Philosophy Cosmetics, Lancme Cosmetics and many others.Most people today are familiar to online websites and will be more willing to buy your product from an online site rather than talk to you at your front door. MAC cosmetics As an example, since every person has unique wishes, wants and personalized trends, each tip may get the job done for some and not for other people.The advantage of working within one family is that you can be sure that the types will combine well and that the contrast between one weight and another will be sufficient for the reader to notice the difference.


----------

